# Beginners Guide to Microfauna



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

This write-up is to provide beginners with a guide to microfauna commonly found in a dart frog vivarium.

**Please Note: This is in no way a definitive guide. This will only be covering basic microfauna & is not a guide to types of feeders or harmful fauna**

I will try to depict some of the more commonly found types, as well as providing pictures & additional links for reading.


Microfauna serves many purposes in our vivariums, from cleanup crews to additional food sources. They are the heart of our self contained ecosystems.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microfauna

http://dartden.com/feeder-insects-n...ofauna-how-does-it-work-in-the-viv-t5051.html

SPRINGTAILS








Tropical (Collembola sp.)









Temperate









Pink









Black (Tomocerus sp.)









Tropical Silver









Temperate Silver

















Blue (Podura sp)









Additional Reading:
http://animals.jrank.org/pages/2285/Springtails-Collembola-BEHAVIOR-REPRODUCTION.html

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/blog/2011/11/microfauna-part-i/




ISOPODS

Dwarf Grey









Dwarf White

















Dwarf Purple









Dwarf Striped








Giant Orange















Giant Canyon








Additional Reading:
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isopoda

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/blog/2011/12/microfauna-part-ii/

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...ity-importance-isopods-pillbugs-vivarium.html

WOOD MITES















Wood Mites feed on decaying wood, leaf litter and other decaying matter in our vivarium.

*Note: I am unsure if these are the same species that feed on other bug larvae such as fungus gnats*

FUNGUS GNATS








Additional Reading:
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fungus_gnat

NEMATODES








These small white worms are unavoidable & will appear in almost every vivarium.

Additional Reading:
http://nematode.unl.edu/wormgen.htm

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/48736-nematodes-good-bad.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/87733-nematode.html

More Links to other interesting or useful information:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/35729-mite-micro-fauna-comparison-photos.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/14622-what-my-frog-tank.html


Thanks to everyone that unknowingly contributed to this thread.

If I've missed anything or if anyone has anything to add, Please feel free.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting this.
The pics and info are very helpful/useful.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> The pics and info are very helpful/useful.


You're Welcome!
That's what I was hoping for when I put it together, so Im glad to hear that it is useful to you. Thanks in return.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Very well done.

John


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

As someone who knows literally nothing about microfauna, this was pretty helpful. I do have a dumb question though. What roles do all of these play in the vivarium? Are they all just food sources for the frogs? I read that springtails help with molding but that's the extent of my knowledge.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

shiloh said:


> As someone who knows literally nothing about microfauna, this was pretty helpful. I do have a dumb question though. What roles do all of these play in the vivarium? Are they all just food sources for the frogs? I read that springtails help with molding but that's the extent of my knowledge.


Basically in addition to being a food source, they are tank janitors.
They feed on decaying organic matter; (wood, leaves, dead plants/animals, feces ... etc)


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Judy S said:


> Quote: Sticky quality?
> 
> I think yes...especially if some other people like Michael Shrom, Pumilo, Ed, and others who I know have a great deal of information for a BEGINNER type...especially the pictures as you have provided...very helpful. Having a dime or some other inanimate object for relative size might also be useful. Thank you for the thread...


There is actually a link to Dougs (Pumilio) microfauna "how to" thread at the bottom of this thread. (Page 1).
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html

I tried to link any good threads I found & combine them into one.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Basically in addition to being a food source, they are tank janitors.
> They feed on decaying organic matter; (wood, leaves, dead plants/animals, feces ... etc)


Yeah something has to break down all that frog poop. Microfauna is the best...awesome pics.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres a link to Black Springs care (Thx Doug).
Silver / Gray / Black Springtail (Tomocerus sp.) care info - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

What was a good thread has deteriorated.....doubtful it will be stickied now.

What would have made it better would be more specific to species cultural requirements, not just links to other posts and sites. The photos were good, but actual specific cultural info was definitely lacking.


----------



## dartfanatic (Sep 24, 2012)

Did you take those shots? If so, which lens did you use? I'm looking for a decent macro lens and don't want to spend a ton of money but wonder what worked for you. Those shots are great! Thanks for informing everyone about the microfauna found in tanks as many people freak out.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

frogparty said:


> What was a good thread has deteriorated.....doubtful it will be stickied now.
> 
> What would have made it better would be more specific to species cultural requirements, not just links to other posts and sites. The photos were good, but actual specific cultural info was definitely lacking.


It wasn't written to be a "culturing guide" ... it was written to be an identification guide for beginners. 
Which was eluded to in my opening paragraph. (I assume you missed that part?)
Hence why I linked those articles incase someone was interested in that aspect of microfauna.

Many times when I first started I would see something in my tank and think "What the F is that?!!?" Only to find out later it was harmless and a regular occupant of vivariums.


----------



## Ranitomeya Jack (Nov 11, 2012)

Very Helpful


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

frogparty said:


> AHH. Like I said, the photos were very good. Wouldn't you want to include some cultural info in a beginners guide though? I think it would be very helpful.


I appreciate it.
Do I think it would be helpful ... absolutely. 

Unfortunately I am not as versed or experienced in that department as others. So I figured the next best thing would be to link those things & give credit to the ones who put in the hardwork of writing those up in the past.

I added at the end that if anyone had anything to add to feel free to contribute. 
So if you have threads or know of any, by all means ... link them.
Any contribution to make this thread better is of benefit to everyone & I gladly welcome it.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Great write up, any interest in converting it to a caresheet?

I have added it to the beginners thread here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/11865-good-threads-read-beginners.html

Note that we created these threads with links to other good threads in section to reduce the stickies as there were simply too many.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes gamble, a caresheet would be wonderful. Thank you for posting such great info and awesome pics! Very informative.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

You get a big fat GOLD star from me!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I haven`t been on here much lately and missed this thread. Thanks for taking the time to do this. Fantastic job.

John


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Thx everyone. I am currently working on rewriting this into caresheet form.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Bumping this for the new people.


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

This one is also super helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

NP. You're welcome.


----------



## mykoe817 (Apr 16, 2014)

I know this is an old post. I hope it's not frowned upon that I bumped this thread. Definitely lots of information for a newb as myself.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I appreciate it. Thx for reading!


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

Great thread! Posting to the employee portal for some of our new hires to look over as well - plus, it's helpful for staff to refresh themselves on the types of microfauna we get in vivariums.

Thanks for bumping! 

-Jen


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

Gamble said:


> SPRINGTAILS
> View attachment 35241
> 
> 
> ...


which on is bigger Tropical or Temperate


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd say they're the same.


----------



## Applewoo (May 31, 2014)

I am so grateful for this post and the bump! It has really helped to open my eyes to options for microfauna. I am a newbie and just beginning to build my habitat. It really reminds me of fish tank cycling..well sort of.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Applewoo said:


> I am so grateful for this post and the bump! It has really helped to open my eyes to options for microfauna. I am a newbie and just beginning to build my habitat. It really reminds me of fish tank cycling..well sort of.


I'm glad I could help!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Time for a new BUMP!


----------



## DebE (Mar 10, 2018)

I know this is old and I hope it is allowed to be bumped Us newbies need and want great info! Answered a lot of my questions Thanks for doing this


----------



## PBM3000 (Oct 4, 2019)

Great info, thanks. At what stage in setup should these little MFs be added?


----------



## ItsFebreze (Oct 19, 2019)

PBM3000 said:


> Great info, thanks. At what stage in setup should these little MFs be added?


I always add them when I add the soil, a few weeks before frogs. That way they can establish before putting anything in.


----------



## saikou.menji (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks! I actually had started to worry about some of the things I found wandering around my Viv. A lot less worried now!


----------



## raycentral (Oct 25, 2019)

Great info. Definitely useful.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

PBM3000 said:


> Great info, thanks. At what stage in setup should these little MFs be added?



Yep. As stated. Add them as soon as you’ve built your tank. The longer they can build up a colony before adding frogs, the better. 

Sorry. For the delayed response. 
I haven’t been on this site in years. Lol

I’m glad you all find the information useful! 

(And yes. It’s always ok to bump up useful threads!
In fact, I think I have a post that attempts to collect some of these threads in one place). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Here you all go. 


https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/90823-pdf-threads-knowledge.html#/topics/90823


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

